# Anyone else getting unsolicited PM's???



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Just received this from knob_button:

car-in-pieces 
Hello!

If your a car enthusiast or restorer then come and take a look at this new website:

http://www.carinpieces.com

What a load of $hit...... :x


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

They have been notified directly that continuing will result in them being reported to their ISP for breaching the fair use policy of their connectivity.

J


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Good man Jae, keep up the good work! :-*


----------

